# Napa Century this Sunday, anyone else going?



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone else riding the Napa Century this Sunday?


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

walrus said:


> Anyone else riding the Napa Century this Sunday?


I am in charge of marking the course - white arrows for the 100 milers, orange arrows for the 65 milers and yellow for the 30 milers. Plus this year, I've made about 40 roadside signboards to support the arrows, so if anyone gets lost, it's not because I didn't try.

Should be hot. Ride safely. Hope y'all have fun.


----------



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

*Uh.. me ,me !*



walrus said:


> Anyone else riding the Napa Century this Sunday?


This will be my 1st century. I am doing the 65 mile ride. Really psyche about it.

Cheers,
Gakster


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

My first Century was last May, this will be my third this month, I'm glad this month is almost over!
I'm glad to hear the turns are well marked, I almost missed a few on the Marin and Holstein Centuries.


----------



## Nate Haler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Gakster, a 65 mile ride is commendable, but it's not a century.*



gakster said:


> This will be my 1st century. I am doing the 65 mile ride. Really psyche about it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gakster


---------------
Console yourself with the notion that 65 miles is a little bit more than a metric century if you wish.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

*I'm in there like swimwear!*

I'm looking forward to this ride - we're doing the full century. For those of you worried about going past a metric, the last 30 miles really aren't too bad on the Napa - it's always hot though. I ran the Marin earlier this year to and the finish was a bear (Oh God another hill?!?!?!) I think it actually graded out to be 102 miles and the last two were punishing to be sure.

My group will be probably average 16 - 18 mph and I'm sure we'll hit all the rest stops. If you see someone sporting full Team Bianchi gear on a San Lorenzo double, feel free to say 'hey'...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

*Walrus - how'd you like the Holstein?*

I rode the shortest route, my friends rode the 71 mile "metric". Heard the headwinds going over Marshall were hellish!



walrus said:


> My first Century was last May, this will be my third this month, I'm glad this month is almost over!
> I'm glad to hear the turns are well marked, I almost missed a few on the Marin and Holstein Centuries.


----------



## CityFlyer (May 19, 2004)

Good job Starliner!! The course was marked extremely well. Had no problems at all even though I haven't done that ride in over 6 years.


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

Thank you for the positive feedback. It seemed like a fun event for everybody with the band and all at the end. Lots of nice bikes and plenty of babes to look at. Glad you had a good ride.


----------

